# nie działa glxgears "błędna instrukcja", nouveau

## spinerr

Witam,

Postanowiłem wypróbować otwarty sterownik nouveau do grafiki (palit?) Nvidia fx5200, ponieważ wiele dobrego się o nim naczytałem w internecie  :Smile: . Po konfiguracji X odpaliły, ale w porównaniu do sterowników nvidii:

-nie działa glxgears wyświetla tylko coś takiego: "Running synchronized to the vertical refresh. The framerate should be approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.", a pod tym: "Błędna instrukcja". glxinfo podaje że "direct rendering: yes"

Poniższe może mieć związek z tym problemem:

-nie da się w ogóle panować nad rozdzielczością i częstotliwością odświeżania, samo sobie ustawia 1024x768 już podczas startu i nie da się tego zmienić, obojętnie co podam w xorgu w linijce Modes, czy Option "PreferredMode" będzie to totalnie ignorowane, w narzędziu "Ekran" z xfce4 mam tylko niższe rozdzielczości 1024x768, 800x600, itd. ( i działa), ale nie da się dać powyżej 1024x768 i tylko 60 Hz (monitor wyciąga bez problemu 120Hz, 60Hz to o wiele za mało do normalnej pracy). 

-w logach pojawia się w kółko *ERROR* Raw EDID: i pod tym jakby zawartość w hex jakiegoś wsadu (DDC monitora?)

Czy warto z tym walczyć czy mam sobie odpuścić, wrócić do sterowników zamkniętych i spróbować np. za pół roku   :Confused:  ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Generalnie nouveau to porazka, niby otwarte i wspiera KMS ale zarowno wydajnosc jest fatalna jak i zarzadzanie energia kuleje (strasznie sie gpu grzeje). Co jakis czas testuje i nie widze najmniejszego sensu uzywania tego.

----------

## lazy_bum

[pstryczek w nos SlashBeasta] Generalnie nouveau jest świetne, otwarte i wspiera KMS, a dodatkowo można pograć i włączyć efekty pulpitu.

A poważniej… Starsze karty są gorzej wspierane niż nowe. Ja się przesiadłem na nouveau kilka m‑cy temu i nie mam żadnych problemów — za to miałem jakieś z blobem NVidia, stąd cała zabawa. Gry działają, efekty pulpitu działają, zarządzanie energią mnie nie ani grzeje ani ziębi, bo karta chłodzona pasywnie. Ja nie myślę nawet o powrocie do bloba.

----------

## joi_

FX5200 należy do generacji NV30 i niestety sterownik 3d dla niej jest w kiepskim stanie i na dodatek od dłuższego czasu nie ma maintainera. Możesz zgłosić błąd, ale nie ma co liczyć na jego rozwiązanie... Ale poczytaj jeszcze http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/TroubleShooting i upewnij się że problem nie jest po stronie Twojego systemu.

Pozostałe 2 problemy nie mają związku z pierwszym - monitor z jakiegoś powodu zwraca śmiecie w swoim opisie (EDID) i sterownik nie wiedząc co robić zakłada że natywną i najwyższą rozdzielczością jest 1024x768. Jeżeli masz możliwość podłączenia monitora innym typem kabla (np dvi zamiast vga) - spróbuj, czasami pomaga. Niezależnie od tego poczytaj http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/Bugs i zgłoś buga według instrukcji - ktoś może będzie miał pomysł jak rozwiązać problem.

Natomiast jeżeli chodzi o wydajność i zarządzanie energią, to niedługo powinno się coś w tych tematach zmienić (ale tylko dla kart nv50+).

----------

